
Phonebloks: The phone you can build like Lego - chrisacky
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-24490331
======
Zigurd
I do not see why this gets any publicity after a moment to think "Has any
modular upgrade-able system ever worked?"

The best example I can think of are home-built PCs which sometimes go through
one generation of graphics upgrade, and maybe the case gets re-used for a new
motherboard. Anything else?

